# Black Panther sighting in Union Co.



## Busters Dad

A good friend of mine at Church has a duck pond on his property next to the N.F. in the trackrock area of Union Co.  He was losing ducks so he staked out his pond at night.  He saw a big black panther come out of the forest, eat a duck, drink water and leave.  He now has no ducks left.  Swears it's true especially since there are no more ducks.  I know you'll make fun of this but I have heard other reports of people seeing panthers in the N.F., in fact there have been many sightings reported.


----------



## Woodscrew

I think he should buy some more ducks to put in the pond and sit out there with a camera and get some pictures.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Busters Dad said:


> A good friend of mine at Church has a duck pond on his property next to the N.F. in the trackrock area of Union Co.  He was losing ducks so he staked out his pond at night.  He saw a big black panther come out of the forest, eat a duck, drink water and leave.  He now has no ducks left.  Swears it's true especially since there are no more ducks.  I know you'll make fun of this but I have heard other reports of people seeing panthers in the N.F., in fact there have been many sightings reported.



Panthers, yes. Black Panthers, no.


----------



## Busters Dad

*Back Panther sighting in Union Co.*

He swears it was black!  In addition my wife was going to visit son in Blechley Co.  A black panther came out to the side of the road and turned around and went back into deep cover.  A guy coming the other way saw it and stopped and asked her if she saw what he thought he did and she confirmd that he had.  He said it's too early in the day for me to be drinking and wanted to be sure I wasn't seeing things.  Don't try to convince us they're not here.  My wife and another guy saw one at the same time and a friend from church saw one at his duck pond!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster

I'll concede that gray or dark gray is possible. But not once, in hundreds of years of recorded puma, panther, painter, mountain lion, souped up wildcat, or whatever you wish to call them has there ever been a documented black variety. I don't doubt that they may have seen a panther. I'm sure they probably did, but it wasn't a black one.


----------



## Busters Dad

Perhaps you're right, but I have seen albino deer, raccoon and spotted (pilated) deer.  I also have an all black dachund which is rare, most are red or brown & black.  If that's possible it's not impossible for there to be black panthers as well.  I know that's weak but people I trust and believe in have seen them.


----------



## The Original Rooster

I'll concede that there is a first time for everything, even a black panther.


----------



## blackbear

Sorry ..but...Talks cheap,,,Bait the joker and geta  pic...LOL
I think there is a bounty on getting a pic right now in Georgia,something like 1000.00 bucks...I will volunteer to come over and show you guys how its done if you don't want the money..LOL..Good luck and dont let that Blackbooger get you guys..LOL


----------



## tree cutter 08

i saw one the other day but it was only about 10lbs. ran across the road. if it was brown i would say very possible as i have seen a set of tracks before, have heard honest people say they seen them and 1 in south ga was killed recently.


----------



## castandblast

is this for real? he is probably seeing a black lab. Ducks wouldn't be leaving the pond because they are migratory animals and a cold front just came in, or he forgott to keep feeding them and they left in search of more food? No, couldn't be! Come to think of it iv got a yellow panther at my house now that loves to hang around ponds and to chase ducks. My panther knows how to sit, stay, and wait till i shoot the ducks before it swims out and get them. hahaha sorry to be smart butt, However im just a little skeptic. There are no such thing as any big black cats any where in the world except one small, and rare bread in south america. It isn't even a panther...


----------



## gaspur1

Have you never heard of jaguars ? They also like the water and usually don't stray too far from it unless they have to. It is a documented fact that they have come into the United States from Mexico much as the Armadillos which have much shorter legs. A lot of jaguars are solid black looking when seen for short distances. A spotted one was photgrahed in Southern U.S. not long ago. When they are on the move their movements are pretty rapid , so set your outdoors video camera on "video" . They have been seen in this area all my life, and it will be proved soon.


----------



## Flatwoods_Hunter

All ive got to say about black panthers and big foot, is this...Show me a good picture or a dead body!


----------



## RatherBeHuntin

I read this thread last week out of curiousity. Last Saturday I was sitting on stand and was looking about 200 yards out at a sloping ridge. I saw a long, black silhouette easing down towards the bottom. I thought to myself no freaking way. I threw my scope up just in time to see 3 turkeys walking in line as they went over the back side. I had to laugh at myself.


----------



## sgtstinky

Best GON Black Panther post ever...


"I saw one yesterday on the way to my stand no bull. He eased into the lane about 200 yds in front of me and just sat there staring at me. I could actually hear my heart racing. He took a couple steps my way so I got ready to kill it. When I eased off my unicorn so I could reach my light saber it spooked and jumped into the woods. whew, that was close."


----------



## Barracuda

sgtstinky said:


> Best GON Black Panther post ever...
> 
> 
> "I saw one yesterday on the way to my stand no bull. He eased into the lane about 200 yds in front of me and just sat there staring at me. I could actually hear my heart racing. He took a couple steps my way so I got ready to kill it. When I eased off my unicorn so I could reach my light saber it spooked and jumped into the woods. whew, that was close."



x2


----------



## birddog52

Maybe a Black coyotoe


----------



## brownhounds

I have seen a black panther before.  I saw one in Effingham County.  Egypt, Georgia to be exact.  He ran across a dirt road I was walking down.  He was big.


----------



## AmericanBorn57

*American Black Panther*

I guess I didn't see it so I won't post about it. That's why the state cat in Florida is the Black Panther, right? Or was it in the last election I saw some holding a baseball bat in their paw daring a republican to vote. Not sure I'm keeping it all together lately, I guess I'm getting old.


----------



## rigderunner

i have seen 3 to be exact we have two running around the house here 1 brown en and 1 black en and right down the road from my house at capeheart springs i got followed out one night when i was coonhunting i have a picture on my phone of a scratching post i fount there last week 
i can text the pic of the scratching post to anyone who would like to see it it is in a thicket by a swamp its about 5 feet off the ground on a tree about 7 inches in diameter the grooves are close to a half inch deep all the way around the tree it is way to big tall and thick for a deer to be scraping


----------



## HOOCHMAN

dont believe it if you could prove theirs alot of money to be won. just say in


----------



## jetcop1

*Panther*



Busters Dad said:


> A good friend of mine at Church has a duck pond on his property next to the N.F. in the trackrock area of Union Co.  He was losing ducks so he staked out his pond at night.  He saw a big black panther come out of the forest, eat a duck, drink water and leave.  He now has no ducks left.  Swears it's true especially since there are no more ducks.  I know you'll make fun of this but I have heard other reports of people seeing panthers in the N.F., in fact there have been many sightings reported.



I knew a Black Panther once growing up in Chicago. His name was Jeff Mathews. He's doing a 25 to 50 stretch for wacking a Black Stone Ranger. As for our Black Panther, I like the idea of buying more ducks and get a camera. Then add a gun to the deal. Em are ducks.


----------



## Coastie

gaspur1 said:


> Have you never heard of jaguars ? They also like the water and usually don't stray too far from it unless they have to. It is a documented fact that they have come into the United States from Mexico much as the Armadillos which have much shorter legs. A lot of jaguars are solid black looking when seen for short distances. A spotted one was photgrahed in Southern U.S. not long ago. When they are on the move their movements are pretty rapid , so set your outdoors video camera on "video" . They have been seen in this area all my life, and it will be proved soon.



Jaguars came to North America much the same way that people did and about the same time. They inhabited the north american continent mainly in the southwest but as far east as West Virginia (as recorded by Thomas Jefferson) and into the south. They were hunted to extinction, in the southeast, by the mid 1800s and pretty much in the southwest by 1973 although two have been seen in that region over the past few years... both males by the way. While Arizona is, in fact, south of the mason dixon line, it is rarely considered to be "The South" so the latest sightings in the U.S. are a long ways from Georgia. Roughly 6% of Jaguars and Leopards are of the melanistic phase so even if one existed here in the southeast, the probability of one being black is astronomical let alone every one that has ever been sighted being black. Most reports here in Georgia (besides large black cats being seen) include screams in the night, Jaguars do not scream, they roar as do Leopards, Lions and Tigers so yet again a strike against the Jaguar as a source of sightings here. While it is possible that there is the ocaisional Cougar sighting due to whatever circumstance, there has never been and never will be a black/melanistic cougar sighted anywhere in the world simply because there has never been any genes in their makeup that would cause that throwback to occur.


----------



## Ymdi0311

My wife is from the track rock area. Her grandfather used to tell her about black panthers in the national forrest. His property is now owned by her uncle just below blue rock. I have not been up there yet but I'm going up there soon to hunt and we out my camera. I want a picture of a panther. Also a person from Blairsville recently posted a picture on FB of a black panther they got on there trail camera. In Blairsville area I know there here will post the picture when I get it


----------



## strutlife

Panthers have been released to cut down on the coyotes.


----------



## Turkey Trax

strutlife said:


> Panthers have been released to cut down on the coyotes.



really?


----------

